# Trying to understand carb cycling



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay, after a lot of research, I have learned a good deal about carb cycling.

 I have a pretty good understanding of what I should be eating on high, low and zero carb days.....However...... There seems to be inconsistencies between articles as to how many high, low and zero carb days there should be a week.

For instance, one site recommends low/'low/low/zero/high
Another recommends high/low/zero

How are you guys doing it?

Edit: my goal is to lose 1-2% BF in the next month and a half leading to my cycle, then another 2-3% on. I plan on running low dose test (because of hairloss problems), 300mg/week and stacking with tbol @ 60mg for 6 weeks. Hoping to add a solid 10lb LBM in the process.


----------



## Cerberus777 (Mar 16, 2015)

Since you're trying to put on mass. Have you considered high on workout days with the extra around pre/intra/post and low on off days?

I do this and recomp nicely.   I work out 4 days a week so I do 4 high days, 3 low days. One of my high days is also a cheat day so it can get pretty high.  Low days are just from veggies.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 16, 2015)

The reason your not finding a clear cut answer is because carb cycling is meant to be tailored to each individuals personal goals.

High carb days are used to raise insulin levels and fill  glycogen stores. It also wards off catabolism and keeps your metabolism high.  Reserve these days for your most intense workouts. 

Moderate and low/no carb days are your fat burning days,  and should be reserved for lower workload, cardio, and off days. They keep insulin low so you can burn fat.

If Muscle building is your goal, 2 to 4 high carb days with the remainder being moderate and low/no carb days.  

If maximum fat loss is your goal 2-4 low/no carb,  2-4 moderate carbs,  and 1 high carb day. 

I think your goal is easily attainable if your caloric intake is correct.  I would start with 
-2 high carb days on your most intense days,  followed by 2 moderate carb days,  and 1 low carb. 

High
Mod
Mod 
Low/no
High
Mod
Low

Use this as a starting point and adjust as go,  adding high/low days as needed.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 26, 2015)

Holy shiyat. That's a heart attack in a bowl


----------

